
Ask HN: Best software development YouTube channels? - julee04
Ones that I enjoy:<p>Pusher: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCoyqucxoFXDFnh3khD0rjUg<p>sentdex: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ<p>William Candilion: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC806fwFWpiLQV5y-qifzHnA<p>Zeit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCLq8gNoee7oXM7MvTdjyQvA
======
bryk
Corey Schafer-
[https://www.youtube.com/user/schafer5/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/schafer5/playlists)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702651)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16224165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16224165)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20385679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20385679)

